# Zia Sbri



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Non so perchè... ma da sempre gli uomini si confidano con me. Da quando ero piccola proprio, man mano i compagni di scuola, gli amici, i conoscenti, i colleghi. 
Ogni tipo di problema, dall'amore infranto ai problemi di famiglia... all'impotenza.
Non che io abbia particolari rimedi per nessuna di queste cose. 
Semplicemente pare che si sentano a loro agio. 
Un giorno, parlando di questo fatto, un mio amico, con qualche anno in meno, mi disse: sei come una zia acquisita, a cui puoi chiedere consigli quando fai una cazzata perchè tanto sai che non dirà nulla a nessuno e cercherà di consigliarti per il meglio.
 Al mio sguardo allarmato rimediò con: poi lo sai che le zie sono sempre il sogno erotico inconfessato. 
Abbiamo riso tante volte ripensando a quella frase.
Quindi non mi meraviglio se un uomo mi prende come confidente. Ma... non mi aspettavo che lo facesse pure il mio mancato amante, il tipo dei bigliettini insomma.
Invece... stamattina... me lo trovo al parcheggio. 
Stava telefonando... scendo dalla macchina, ciao ciao con la manina e vado verso l'ufficio. Mi chiama. Mi chiede se mi può offrire un caffè. 
Ora... l'ultima nostra conversazione non era stata simpatica, poi a lui era successo il casino... ho pensato che magari volesse mettere una bella pietra su tutto e magari parlare di lavoro.
Andiamo a prendere il caffè, fuori dall'ufficio naturalmente. 
Comincia a parlare lui, mi chiede del lavoro, cosa si dice di questo, di quell'altro... e di quello che è successo a lui ho saputo? Beh in effetti, rispondo, mi sono arrivate delle voci...(eufemismo pietoso). 
Comincia a raccontare di come la ragazzina l'abbia facocerizzato. 
Lui è diversamente senziente come direbbe Stermy, addirittura si sente in colpa, lei una stronza incosciente che dopo un paio di mesi di incontri fugaci ha fatto in modo e maniera che la di lui moglie fosse informata... oddio... lui ha asserito che lei* per sbaglio *ha mandato *diversi* sms di domenica sul cellulare ufficiale... stendo un velo pietoso. 
Dopodichè la facocerina in erba (però devo dire che per essere alle prime armi è abbastanza avanti) ha recitato il ruolo della vittima della moglie che, comprensibilmente, le ha prospettato una diversa carriera in cui cimentarsi, nonchè vittima sua per tutta una serie di motivi che non posso spiegare, allargando il casino a macchia d'olio. 
Nella mia esperienza ho imparato una cosa: mai dire ad un uomo che sua madre è una stronza e mai dire ad un uomo che colei che ha scelto per amante è una facocera. 
Ottieni di essere eletta come la facocera stronza dell'anno. 
Quindi non ho commentato. 
Anche perchè... volevo vedere dove andava a parare. 
Comincia a chiedermi consigli.
 Dice che io ho vissuto la stessa situazione che sta vivendo sua moglie e quindi so consigliarlo. 
Mi sono sentita mancare il fiato, era tutto così assurdo che mi scappava da ridere, ho continuato ad ascoltare. 
Lui è ancora fuori casa, lei non è ancora andata dall'avvocato, anche se minaccia di farlo, pare che invece sia finita in cura medica per stati ansiosi. 
Lui vede i bambini da solo, quando va a prenderli c'è la sorella di lei. 
Lui ha magicamente scoperto di non poter vivere senza sua moglie. 
Ha rischiato che lo picchiassi, mi era venuta una rabbia che mi tremavano gambe e braccia. Ma ho cercato di fargli coraggio, di spiegargli, di suggerirgli. Così sono arrivata al lavoro tardi... e dovrò uscire tardi. Ma che condanna... spero di non vederlo più.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

perchè tu sei troppo buona e perchè sei rassicurante!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3454 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè tu sei troppo buona e perchè sei rassicurante!


mah... mi sono proprio dovuta trattenere stavolta. Mi ha rovinato la giornata, l'ho capito dopo, mi ha riaperto delle ferite... e non ne valeva la pena, per un coglione del genere.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3455 ha detto:
			
		

> mah... mi sono proprio dovuta trattenere stavolta. Mi ha rovinato la giornata, l'ho capito dopo, mi ha riaperto delle ferite... e non ne valeva la pena, per un coglione del genere.


appunto! ora non pensarci! 
ti voglio bene


----------



## gas (14 Giugno 2012)

Afferma che tu abbia vissuto la sua stessa situazione.......
Embè è veramente uno stronzo con la S maiuscola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3457 ha detto:
			
		

> Afferma che tu abbia vissuto la sua stessa situazione.......
> Embè è veramente uno stronzo con la S maiuscola.


Intendeva la situazione di sua moglie... ma è uno Stronzo comunque:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

non ti dovevi far sbriciolare da un cretino così: "non ho tempo, scusa...passo affrettato e deciso".


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3459 ha detto:
			
		

> non ti dovevi far sbriciolare da un cretino così: "non ho tempo, scusa...passo affrettato e deciso".


La prossima volta passo in modalità BadGirl.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3460 ha detto:
			
		

> La prossima volta passo in modalità BadGirl.


Ma vai pure giu pesante.... zietta :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

Cioa Sbri,,che brutta storia....molto invornito lui,se afferro ha 1 cell segreto e perche'ha sentito il bisogno di dare anche l'ufficiale alla zoccola???non mi torna...poi scusa si dovrebbe capire quando trovi tipa pericolosa..una volta una mi ha scritto''potrei anche innamorarmi di te''..hai presente l'accidente che rincorre,non acchiapandolo mai,il povero Willy Coyote??scappato via moltoooo piu'velocemente...


----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3454 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè tu sei troppo buona e perchè sei rassicurante!


:up:


----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

Deve crescere il ragazzo, e molto


----------

